
After 400 years, mathematicians find a new class of solid shapes - thepoet
https://theconversation.com/after-400-years-mathematicians-find-a-new-class-of-solid-shapes-23217
======
ColinWright
Quoting one comment from a previous discussion:

    
    
        It actually looks more like a redefinition
        than a new discovery: "It may be confusing
        because Goldberg called them polyhedra, a
        perfectly sensible name to a graph theorist,
        but to a geometer, polyhedra require planar
        faces "
    

\--
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7252187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7252187)

Previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7349581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7349581)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7267909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7267909)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7259409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7259409)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7251805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7251805)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7244254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7244254)

